# Healthcare for specific health conditions



## Hanhan89 (Mar 17, 2021)

When relocating to Spain is it private healthcare? If so, does anyone know of any hospitals or gastroenterology centres that treat inflammatory bowel disease/ulcerative colitis.
I have ongoing treatment here in the UK and my condition is very well managed, I would need this to continue. Please if anyone has any knowledge of this let me know! Thanks!


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Depends on how you plan to move. If you are relocating for work with a sponsored work visa, you will be covered by the Spanish health system, so you should not have any problem.

If you are coming without work (e.g. non-lucrative visa) you will need private insurance. In this case your difficulty won't be finding a hospital that will attend to your ailment, it will be finding a policy which covers existing conditions (for a realistic price) to satisfy the visa requirements.

Do a search for "existing conditions" and many topics will come up.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Don't forget also that PHI rarely covers the cost of medicines so that's something you need to factor in, it's all too easy to find yourself facing monthly bills running into €100 or more.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Hello OP

i too have Crohn’s disease and TBH private health was eventually a Nono, the costs was astronomical if it included Crohn’s and too worrisome To Not Have it covered. Eventually, I became autonomo and work for myself, at a cost of €300 euros a mont, which was considerably cheaper than PHI. I am also now recovering from cancer , so it was the best decision I made. As for hospitals etc that cover, when I came here there was little available but I’m in a lesser region, wealth wise, after three years a Crohn’s charity opened up.

please look into this carefully as you and I both know, well controlled Crohn’s can turn on a sixpence


----------

